# Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?



## Windows7Fan (1. März 2011)

*Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Hi,

wie oben die Frage hab ne umfrage gemacht eure meinug bzw Kommentrar würde mich sehr interesssieren


MNit freundlichen Grüßen
Windows7Fan


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Der Titel ist "Freiherr zu Guttenberg" und nicht "von und zu", wäre nett, wenn du das noch mal überarbeiten könntest.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

[X] Richtig 

Seine Fehler (Kunduz, Gorch Fock, Feldpost, Linklaters) haben sich summiert und die Plagiatsaffäre hat das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass das Amt des Bundesverteidigungsminsters ziemlich "undankbar" ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Der Außenministerposten war halt schon weg und das Finanzministerium wollten Schäuble haben, da blieb dann nicht mehr viel, wo er sich "profilieren" kann, denn als Gesundheitsminister verlierst du noch mehr und wer interessiert sich für das Familienministerium oder Bildungsministerium?


----------



## RapToX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

find ich nicht so gut.

ich bin zwar kein fan von ihm, aber was da in den letzten wochen abgezogen wurde fand ich maßlos übertrieben.
natürlich muß er für sein vergehen zur rechenschaft gezogen werden, keine frage. aber gibt es einigen anderen politikern gleich das recht, wie die kindergartenkinder die hand zu heben und mit dem finger auf guttenberg zu zeigen? grade die, die mit sicherheit selbst dreck am stecken haben (das scheint ja eine grundvorraussetzung für eine, mehr oder weniger, erfolgreiche politikerkarriere zu sein), schreien jetzt ganz laut auf und stellen sich als saubermänner dar. für mich war das absolut niveaulos.
für mich sah es von anfang an so aus, als ob dieser ganze wirbel um seine person nur dazu dienen sollte, einen ungeliebten rivalen auszuschalten, bevor dieser noch populärer wird.

seine arbeit als verteidigungsminister kann ich jetzt nicht genau beurteilen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es ein anderer besser gemacht hätte bzw. in zukunft besser machen wird. den perfekten politiker gibt es nunmal nicht.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

also jetzt dass er nur wegen der Plagiatsaffähre zurücktreten sollte, finde ich schwachsinn... Er hat den Doktortitel aberkannt bekommen und damit sollte die sache eigentlcih geklärt sein. Seine Dr.Arbeit wurde halt nur so "auseinander genommen" weil er ein ranghoher Politiker ist. Es gibt mit sicherheit weitere Doktoren die dieses "Copy&Paste-verfahren" angewandt haben. Ich sehe den Fehler eher bei Der UNI Bayreuth, bzw. der Person der die Doktorarbeit kontrolliert hat. Klar, Gutenberg ist nicht unschuldig, aber dass man ihn anprangert als hätte gott-weiss-was angestellt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Die Impertinenz und Misgunst des deutschen Volkes und, nicht zuletzt, der deutschen Politiker hat also wieder einmal dafür gesorgt, dass ein guter Mann seine wohlerarbeitete Position verliert.   

Da kann man nur sagen, Deutschland bekommt genau das, was es verdient hat. Mit seinen grünen Molotovwerfern*, linken Wirtschaftszerstörern/Steuerhinterziehern**, sozialdemokratischen Gazprom Aktionären*** und pseudo-christlichen Lügenmäulern****  


Bravo Deutschland! Bravo!  



*Siehe klein-Joschkas bewegte Vergangenheit  

**Stichwort Gysi und die verschwundenen DDR Gelder  

*** Eine nette Rentenrücklage haben Sie da, Herr Schröder  

****Was im Sinne des deutschen Volkes ja alles verschmerzbar ist. Wehe nur, jemand vergisst auf knapp 500 Seiten ein paar Fußnoten. Das ist in einem Land, in dem Arroganz und ein zum Himmel stinkendes Ego zeitweise als Tugenden angesehen werden, natürlich ein Kapitalverbrechen.  

 /Heute mit extra vielen Fußnoten. Damit ich nicht nachher noch wieder vom guten Ruyven angeschwärzt werde, mangels genauen Ausführungen.


----------



## timee95 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Ich finde es ebenfalls maßlos übertrieben, was da mit ihm gemacht wird. Das mit der Doktorarbeit hat nun wirklich nicht so viel mit seinem Amt zu tun, als dass er deswegen zurück treten musste.
Allerdings kann ich ihn auch versthenen, wenn er sagt, dass er damit seinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt und dass mit den Soldaten, wovon er in seiner Presseansprche spricht finde ich absolut richtig.
Da es eh seine Entscheidung ist, die er nunmal so gefällt hat, kann man daran sowieso nicht mehr viel ändern.

Timee


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Fehler eher bei Der UNI Bayreuth, bzw. der Person der die Doktorarbeit kontrolliert hat.



Er hat plagiiert und die Korrektoren haben es durchgehen lassen. Beide Seiten tragen Schuld. War der Zweitkorrektor nicht Vertrauensdozent der Hans-Seidel-Stiftung?



> Klar, Gutenberg ist unschuldig, aber dass man ihn anprangert als hätte gott-weiss-was angestellt.



Da fehlt wohl was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> also jetzt dass er nur wegen der Plagiatsaffähre zurücktreten sollte, finde ich schwachsinn... Er hat den Doktortitel aberkannt bekommen und damit sollte die sache eigentlcih geklärt sein. Seine Dr.Arbeit wurde halt nur so "auseinander genommen" weil er ein ranghoher Politiker ist.


 
Er hat betrogen, willst du so einen als Minister haben?


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



dr_breen schrieb:


> [...]
> Da fehlt wohl was.


 
danke... soll natürlich noch ein "nicht" zwichen. Danke fürn tipp, sonst wäre es mir net aufgefallen

@quanti: Es ist zwar schade, aber er hat's zugegeben und hat den Titel aberkannt bekommen.


----------



## rabe08 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Impertinenz und Misgunst des deutschen Volkes und, nicht zuletzt, der deutschen Politiker hat also wieder einmal dafür gesorgt, dass ein guter Mann seine wohlerarbeitete Position verliert.   Da kann man nur sagen, Deutschland bekommt genau das, was es verdient hat. Mit seinen grünen Molotovwerfern*, linken Wirtschaftszerstörern/Steuerhinterziehern**, sozialdemokratischen Gazprom Aktionären*** und pseudo-christlichen Lügenmäulern****      Bravo Deutschland! Bravo!          *Siehe klein-Joschkas bewegte Vergangenheit       **Stichwort Gysi und die verschwundenen DDR Gelder      *** Eine nette Rentenrücklage haben Sie da, Herr Schröder      ****Was im Sinne des deutschen Volkes ja alles verschmerzbar ist. Wehe nur, jemand vergisst auf knapp 500 Seiten ein paar Fußnoten. Das ist in einem Land, in dem Arroganz und ein zum Himmel stinkendes Ego zeitweise als Tugenden angesehen werden, natürlich ein Kapitalverbrechen.       /Heute mit extra vielen Fußnoten. Damit ich nicht nachher noch wieder vom guten Ruyven angeschwärzt werde, mangels genauen Ausführungen.


 
blablabla. Wenn man keine Ahnung vom Verfassen von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten hat einfach mal die Klappe halten. Zur Info: auf über 70% der Seiten der Dissertation seiner Hoheit finden sich Plagiate. Der Gutte wird sicherlich auch noch strafrechtlich belangt werden, zu recht. Da er nicht vorbestraft ist - davon gehe ich einfach mal aus  - wird es wohl bei einem Strafbefehl bleiben, solange er nicht Widerspruch einlegt.

Ich habe aber noch eine ganz andere Vermutung: Ich halte den Freiherrn nicht für einen Idioten. Nur ein Idiot würde die Einleitung der Dissertation so zusammenpfuschen. Ergo hat Guttenberg die Arbeit nicht selbst geschrieben. Tja, kleine Kinder, aufreibender Job, ab und zu mal ein bischen Zeit mit seiner Steffi verbringen, da bleibt keine Zeit mehr für das wissenschaftliche Arbeiten. Bürger Guttenberg hat allerdings viel Geld, vielleicht ist da jemand auf saudumme Ideen gekommen...


----------



## timee95 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat betrogen, willst du so einen als Minister haben?


Als ob die andern Politiker keinen Dreck am Stecken hätten. Er hat sich dafür entschuldigt und die Konsequenzen draus gezoegn (kein DR.). Irgendwann muss es auch gut sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> @quanti: Es ist zwar schade, aber er hat's zugegeben und hat den Titel aberkannt bekommen.


 
Nachdem er ein paar mal hin und her gerudert hat, alleine schon, als er sagte, dass er seine Arbeit nach dem Durchlesen nun doch nicht so gut findet, fand ich schon ein starkes Stück.
Hatte er sie in all den Jahren nie gelesen (oder wusste er nicht, was darin überhaupt stand, weil er sie nicht selbst geschrieben hat)? 
Diese Geschichte >KLICK< spricht auch nicht gerade für zu Guttenberg.



timee95 schrieb:


> Als ob die andern Politiker keinen Dreck am Stecken hätten. Er hat sich dafür entschuldigt und die Konsequenzen draus gezoegn (kein DR.). Irgendwann muss es auch gut sein.


 
Die Konsequenz ist der Rücktritt.
Er ist noch jung, in 10 Jahren ist er vielleicht wieder da, wo er jetzt ist, wer weiß, Merkel ist nicht ewig da und am Ende holen sie ihn wieder raus, wer weiß.


----------



## RapToX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat betrogen, willst du so einen als Minister haben?


als wenn andere politiker besser wären... mir sind die alle suspekt.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch eine ganz andere Vermutung: Ich halte den Freiherrn nicht für einen Idioten. Nur ein Idiot würde die Einleitung der Dissertation so zusammenpfuschen. Ergo hat Guttenberg die Arbeit nicht selbst geschrieben.



Warum braucht er überhaupt einen Doktortitel? Und warum saugt man sich 400 Seiten aus den Fingern, statt 250 selbst zu verfassen? Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er die Dissertation nicht selbst geschrieben hätte, aber da kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Alle ist jetzt etwas weit gegriffen, aber einen Schäuble hätte ich als Minister auch nicht mehr genommen.
Wichtig ist, dass sie zu ihren Fehlern stehen und die Konsequenzen daraus ziehen (und was daraus lernen).
Zu Guttenberg ohne seinen Doktortitel ist ja keine Konsequenz, denn das hat er ja nicht beschlossen. Daher blieb nur der Rücktritt.


----------



## Schulkind (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Titel ist "Freiherr zu Guttenberg" und nicht "von und zu", wäre nett, wenn du das noch mal überarbeiten könntest.



Hmm zum einen muss man den Adelstitel Guttenberg, zum anderen den Wohnort Guttenberg betrachen, insofern ist doch ein "von und zu" korrekt, aber das bitte nur als kleine Randnotiz :o)

Zum Thema, wie es dr_breen schon treffend formuliert hat, hat sich KTG schon eine Reihe von Schnitzern erlaubt, welche im Zuge der Plagiatsaffäre nochmals zusätzlich einen faden Beigeschmack erhalten.
Man erinnere sich nur mal an den ehemaligen Bundeswehrbeauftragten Schneiderhahn, welcher stets behauptet hat, das Parlament den Vorschriften entsprechend informiert zu haben, was in etwa das Gegenteil von KTGs Darstellung, das Parlament sei unzureichend informiert gewesen entspricht.

An dieser Stelle zitiere ich ein Kommentar von Roland Nelles, welches auch meine Meinung widerspiegelt (KTG-Abgang: Gutt so! - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik)



> Zunächst einmal: Guttenbergs Abgang ist schade. Er war ein Hoffnungsträger, er versprühte Charisma, er war jemand, der Politik vermitteln konnte, der Menschen begeisterte. Die Truppe mochte ihn, ebenso wie viele Wähler. Was wünscht man sich mehr von einem Politiker?
> 
> Für die Zukunft der politischen Kultur im Land ist der Fall Guttenberg hingegen ein Segen. Es hat sich gezeigt: An Politiker werden besonders hohe Ansprüche in Sachen Anstand, Aufrichtigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit gestellt - und zwar ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> blablabla. *Wenn man keine Ahnung vom Verfassen von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten hat einfach mal die Klappe halten.* Zur Info: auf über 70% der Seiten der Dissertation seiner Hoheit finden sich Plagiate. Der Gutte wird sicherlich auch noch strafrechtlich belangt werden, zu recht. Da er nicht vorbestraft ist - davon gehe ich einfach mal aus  - wird es wohl bei einem Strafbefehl bleiben, solange er nicht Widerspruch einlegt.
> 
> Ich habe aber noch eine ganz andere Vermutung: Ich halte den Freiherrn nicht für einen Idioten. Nur ein Idiot würde die Einleitung der Dissertation so zusammenpfuschen. Ergo hat Guttenberg die Arbeit nicht selbst geschrieben. Tja, kleine Kinder, aufreibender Job, ab und zu mal ein bischen Zeit mit seiner Steffi verbringen, da bleibt keine Zeit mehr für das wissenschaftliche Arbeiten. Bürger Guttenberg hat allerdings viel Geld, vielleicht ist da jemand auf saudumme Ideen gekommen...


 
Sagt bestimmt einer, der noch nie eine verfassen musste (ist ja fast immer so). 

Weder die meine, noch die meiner Mutter, noch die einiger anderer Akademiker die ich kenne, waren 100%ig perfekt. Bei über 400-500 Seiten kann selbst der schlauste Kopf irgendwann nichtmehr zwischen seinem eigenen Geschreibsel und den eigentlichen Zitaten unterscheiden. 

Übrigens können viele froh sein, dass unbewiesene Anschuldigungen ala "Das ist ein Plagiat!" in Sachen Politik in Deutschland anscheinend nicht bestraft werden. In anderen Ländern wie den USA gab es schon wegen geringeren Dingen (Obamas Geburtszertifikat) Unterlassungsklagen. 
Wäre ich ein Betroffener dieser sinnlosen und falschen Anschuldigungen, hätte ich sicherlich noch am selben Tag eine Unterlassungsklage eingereicht.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Das sollte auch für Menschen gelten, die sich anscheinend nicht des Unterschieds zwischen einem Plagiat (und somit einer bewussten Täuschung) und einer fehlerhaften, wissenschaftlichen Arbeit bewusst sind.

EDIT:

@*timee95*

Tja. Die Allgemeinheit scheint das leider anders zu sehen. Jedenfalls gab es so einen furchtbaren Aufschrei weder als herauskam, dass Joschka Fischer früher mal stark radikalisiert war, noch in Folge Trittins offenen Israel- und Deutschland Hasses, noch in Folge des Gazprom Skandals. Und auch Hohmans antisemitische Kommentare brachten in der Vergangenheit weniger Kritik zu Tage. 

Ein guter Mensch und guter Politiker mit Fehlern zu sein, kommt beim deutschen Volk eben nicht so gut an, wie Politiker die lügen, betrügen oder Schwachsinn erzählen können und dabei noch ihre perlweißen Gebisse Richtung Kamera schwenken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sagt bestimmt einer, der noch nie eine verfassen musste (ist ja fast immer so).
> 
> Weder die meine, noch die meiner Mutter, noch die einiger anderer Akademiker die ich kenne, waren 100%ig perfekt. Bei über 400-500 Seiten kann selbst der schlauste Kopf irgendwann nichtmehr zwischen seinem eigenen Geschreibsel und den eigentlichen Zitaten unterscheiden.



Meine Diplomarbeit war so ausgearbeitet, dass ich immer die entsprechende Fußnote zum Zitat hatte und die Dissertation meiner Frau ist ebenfalls über jede Zweifel erhaben. Wenn jemand eine Doktorarbeit schreibt, dann wird er sehr, sehr sorgfältig dabei sein. Zu Guttenberg hat schlampig gearbeitet und dafür ist er zu Recht gerügt und bestraft worden. Er kann froh sein, wenn ihm kein Betrug nachgewiesen werden kann.
Dass er beschissen hat, steht sogar noch außer Zweifel, denn Zitate nicht kennzeichnen ist eben Beschiss.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Betroffener dieser sinnlosen und falschen Anschuldigungen, hätte ich sicherlich noch am selben Tag eine Unterlassungsklage eingereicht.
> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Das sollte auch für Menschen gelten, die sich anscheinend nicht des Unterschieds zwischen einem Plagiat (und somit einer bewussten Täuschung) und einer fehlerhaften, wissenschaftlichen Arbeit bewusst sind.



Wo sind denn die Anschuldigungen falsch und sinnlos?


----------



## Progs-ID (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Ich sage mal "Jein".

Denn, bis heute ist für mich nicht ausreichend geklärt, wie es passieren konnte, dass seine Doktorarbeit die Prüfung erfolgreich durchlaufen hat, wenn doch so viele Fehler drin sind. Eben erst hat ein Professor in der ARD gesagt, dass doch die Prüfer nicht alle für die Arbeit verwendete Titel lesen können. Ach, warum denn nicht? Das ist ärmlich. Kurz: Ein riesiger Fehler der Universität Bayreuth. Ein 76jähriger Professor der eine Arbeit für gut befindet und damit den Doktortitel vergibt, wo der Herr zu Guttenberg doch noch eine Zusatzgenehmigung benötigt hat, um überhaupt zu promovieren. 

Herr zu Guttenberg war ein guter Mann. Er wird der deutschen Politik fehlen, wenn es wahrscheinlich auch nur für zwei Jahre ist. Der Nachfolger wird ja wahrscheinlich im Freitag bekannt gegeben. Bin gespannt, wer dass wird. Der Nachfolger hat auf jeden Fall einiges zu tragen.


----------



## elemer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat betrogen, willst du so einen als Minister haben?


 
Joschka Fischer hat Polizeibeamte mit Pflastersteinen beworfen - hat das jemanden gestört?
Otto Schily hat als RAF-Anwalt Waffen in die JVA Stammheim geschmuggelt - hat die Presse das in seiner Amtszeit als Innenminister aufgegriffen?

Vom Guttenberg kann man halten was man will (ich persönlich habe in ihm zumindest die derzeit einzige "wählbare" Person gesehen). Aber was die Presse da für eine völlig unverhältnismäßige Kampagne veranstaltet hat, ist eine Frechheit. 

Es ist genau so, wie Guttenberg in seiner Stellungnahme gesagt hat: deutsche Soldaten sterben? Unwichtig! Politischer Wandel in Nordafrika? Kinderkram! WIR WOLLEN GUTTENBERG-BLUT! (Das bringt nämlich ganz andere Auflagen als der X-te tote Soldat...)

Für mich ist damit nicht nur der komplette Politiker-Zirkus unten durch, sondern endgültig auch die Presse!


----------



## rabe08 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sagt bestimmt einer, der noch nie eine verfassen musste (ist ja fast immer so).



Hm, in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht. Zu meinen engeren Freunden/zur Familie gehören 4 Profs, Drs kann ich nicht mal ansatzweise sagen, Akademiker fast nur. Ist keine Absicht, aber man bewegt sich halt in seinem Biotop. Geschrieben habe ich auch einige. Vielleicht schreibe ich auch noch mal eine Dissertation - wer weiß, Lust hätte ich schon.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Weder die meine, noch die meiner Mutter, noch die einiger anderer Akademiker die ich kenne, waren 100%ig perfekt. Bei über 400-500 Seiten kann selbst der schlauste Kopf irgendwann nichtmehr zwischen seinem eigenen Geschreibsel und den eigentlichen Zitaten unterscheiden.



Quatsch. Wer so denkt, hat keine Ahnung. Ganz wichtig mit so einer Einstellung: Kopf unten halten, nie etwas machen, mit dem man auffällt. Sobald Du in irgendeinen Fokus gerätst - ob in Politik, Wirtschaft, Forschung, Wissenschaft ist egal - wirst Du und was Du getan hast interessant. Irgendjemand wird dann mal Deine Arbeiten abklopfen. Und dann bist dran. Idealerweise nicht sofort, sondern erst wenn Du etabliert bist. Solange Du nichts zu verlieren hast - Amt, Funktion, Ruf - macht es nur halb so viel Spaß. Du glaubst nicht, wie viele fiese Menschen draußen nur auf Dich lauern. 

Du MUßT das 100%ig im Griff haben. Sonst machst Du Dich im besten Fall lächerlich, im schlechtesten verlierst Du alles. Verzeilich sind nur Fehler wie Fußnote verlorengeganen oder ähnliches. Sollte aber trotzdem nicht passieren. In meiner 2. Staatsarbeit war nur ein Fehler bzgl. Etikette, eine Fußnote ist auf die Folgeseite gerutscht. Nicht schön, aber nicht direkt falsch. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Übrigens können viele froh sein, dass unbewiesene Anschuldigungen ala "Das ist ein Plagiat!" in Sachen Politik in Deutschland anscheinend nicht bestraft werden. In anderen Ländern wie den USA gab es schon wegen geringeren Dingen (Obamas Geburtszertifikat) Unterlassungsklagen.



Was meinst Du genau? In den USA ist deutlich mehr durch die Rede- und Pressefreiheit gedeckt als bei uns. Bei Guttenberg kamen übrigens erst die Beweise auf den Tisch und dann die Anschuldigung.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Betroffener dieser sinnlosen und falschen Anschuldigungen, hätte ich sicherlich noch am selben Tag eine Unterlassungsklage eingereicht.



Aber nur, wenn die Aussage sachlich falsch ist. Ansonsten gehst Du große Prozessrisiken ein. Schadenersatz, Rechtsmißbrauch. Bis hinein ins Strafrecht. Wenn ich z.B. sage "Über AMDFan2005 wird gesagt, dass er es mit den Zitierregeln nicht so ernst nimmt, im Gegenteil, er ist stolz auf sein schlampiges Arbeiten" kann ich z.B. diese Aussage schon durch Deine obige Aussage belegen. Damit ist sie sachlich nicht falsch.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Das sollte auch für Menschen gelten, die sich anscheinend nicht des Unterschieds zwischen einem Plagiat (und somit einer bewussten Täuschung) und einer fehlerhaften, wissenschaftlichen Arbeit bewusst sind.



Wie gesagt, ich halte KTG nicht für einen Idioten. Schau Dir das an Interaktiver Guttenberg Report. So etwas macht in 7 Jahren Arbeit niemand ausversehen. Oder hälst Du ihn für einen Idioten?





AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> @*timee95*
> 
> ...


 
Nun ja, mit den Fehlern Anderer kann man die Eigenen nicht ausgleichen...


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Denn, bis heute ist für mich nicht ausreichend geklärt, wie es passieren konnte, dass seine Doktorarbeit die Prüfung erfolgreich durchlaufen hat, wenn doch so viele Fehler drin sind.


Sagtst du, wenn du angetrunken einen Unfall baust auch, dass dich doch die Polizei hätte aufhalten müssen? Ein Plagiat anzufertigen und als Arbeit einzureichen, war ganz allein seine Entscheidung und für die trägt er auch die volle Verantwortung.



> Eben erst hat ein Professor in der ARD gesagt, dass doch die Prüfer nicht alle für die Arbeit verwendete Titel lesen können. Ach, warum denn nicht? Das ist ärmlich. Kurz: Ein riesiger Fehler der Universität Bayreuth.


Jede Quelle zu lesen ist übertrieben, aber selbst eine oberflächliche Prüfung der Arbeit hätte ergeben, dass KT nicht der alleinige Verfasser ist.  Professoren sind nicht nur dazu da, die Doktoranden zu prüfen. Dafür gibt es an manchen Fakultäten eigene Angestellte. Die Profs haben auch andere Aufgaben.



> Ein 76jähriger Professor der eine Arbeit für gut befindet und damit den Doktortitel vergibt, wo der Herr zu Guttenberg doch noch eine Zusatzgenehmigung benötigt hat, um überhaupt zu promovieren.


Die Leistung vor seiner Dissertation muss doch mit der Benotung der Doktorarbeit nichts zu tun haben. Das Problem von quanti war, dass Guttenberg nur durch eine Gefälligkeit überhaupt promovieren durfte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Findet Ihr es richtig das  Freiherr v. u. z. Guttenberg zurückgetreten ist?*

Bitte bestehende Threads nutzen und keine Paralleldiskussion anfangen. Die Umfrage wird im bestehenden Thread nachträglich neu erstellt.


----------

